# Way to go Ohio State bass fishing team



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job to the Ohio State Team. 
http://www.collegefishing.com/tournament.cfm?tid=6912&t=news&aid=153997


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Akron right up there with them!!! Gonna represent this year!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome! Good work guys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go OSU team. Make us proud guys.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Great job guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Job Bucks!

(I wish they had College Tourny bass fishing when I was a tOSU student....)


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

God job guys go OSU!!!!


----------



## 2beckmans (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey DaleM...changing the subject here, but do you by any chance still have a Remington 11-87 light contour 28" barrel you would like to sell?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I want to second just what akron has accomplished. this it the first year for the team and they will be the first MAC team to qualify for regional's, i believe. Go Zips.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice work boys make us proud 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Fear the Roo !!!.......... Go Zips !!! .......and Go Bucks !!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get'em OSU...and Akron while we're at it!



> I want to second just what akron has accomplished. this it the first year for the team and they will be the first MAC team to qualify for regional's, i believe. Go Zips.


KSU made it to regionals last season Johnny"zippy"boy 

No comment from KSU on 2012  I think every Ohio college team made it this year but KSU...

GO OHIO!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i have short term memory loss


----------

